# 1st aquarium and Walstad



## lionc (Jul 13, 2014)

Hello,

I'm from Switzerland and my english is not so good, I'm sorry for that 

As a biologist, I was tempted from a long time ago to start an aquarium, but all the tech associated repulsed me. Then this summer I discovered the Walstad's Method. I decided to try this approach. This WE I have installed the aquarium.

Here's my set up: MP aquarium 126 liters, homemade T5 HO 2x24W dimmable (OSRAM ballast) lights and Eheim Ecco 150 filter, second Hand, without bio-filter only mechanical to remove turbidity. Siesta regime.

For soil, I used a organic pond soil. I rinced it twice to eliminate floatings and let it dried.

Parameters are: pH:7.4 GH:7 KH:5 T°:22°C NH4+:0 N02:0.5 NO3:0 CO2:10mg/l at the morning

Here are the pictures, still cloudy as I added the last plants yesterday evening.




























How to remove this cloudy effect, is the light too strong?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC!

You have made a good start. I suggest adding more plants to help the biological stability of the tank. These can be fast growing stem plants or floating plants that you remove later when the tank is stable.

The cloudiness will probably go away in a few days. In the USA, SeaChem sells a product called "Clarity" for this problem. It is a flocculant that causes small particles to clump together into larger particles which are more easily removed by mechanical filtration.


----------



## smmcgill (Oct 26, 2014)

Looks nice! I like the driftwood piece(s) that you used.


----------



## lionc (Jul 13, 2014)

Thank you, its encouraging, as its my first aquarium.

I will add tomorrow some Limnobium et Ceratophyllum as floating plants, I have found a nice guy who had too much of them


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Those species are exactly what you need. Please keep us updated.


----------



## lionc (Jul 13, 2014)

Thank you Michael, I will keep you updated with my successes and failures (not too much I hope)

Update:
Here's the pictures of this morning (J+5), as you can see it's much clearer.










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## lionc (Jul 13, 2014)

Today is D+7. I added floating plants (Ceratophyllum demersum and Limnobium levigatum). I observed a small colony of new snails, about 6, introduced by the plants.

Otherwise, parameters are still good, nitrites are raising a little.

I would like to plant the front scene, do could you advice me some plants?

One little snail working hard on the glass









Panoramic View:









Lemnobium









Ceratophyllum


----------



## atc84 (May 18, 2013)

Would just like to add, that you are doing a great job for your first walstad tank. The floating plants will really help, watch out for the fern looking one (hornwort) melting its leaves.

Your tank looks great! I also like the driftwood. The snails will help clean your tank, so don't try to get rid of them! 

As far as foreground plants, you can try the plant finder program on this site, it should be on the top. For low light, the best i can recommend would be dwarf sag. Things like hairgrass, and dwarf baby tears tend to require CO2 injection. There's one i havn't tried that could work, I don't know it's scientific name, but its usually called four leaf clover.


----------



## smmcgill (Oct 26, 2014)

I think the clover is a Marsilea species.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

smmcgill said:


> I think the clover is a Marsilea species.


Correct!


----------



## lionc (Jul 13, 2014)

Thank you for your advices.

I was thinking about dwarf sag, and staurogyne repens. Do you have experience of this last one.

I have a lots of small plants particules and dust on the leaves of my plants. Do I have to let the snails do the work or clean it my self?

The N02 are rising to 0.6 ppm, do I have to do a water change or will it disturb the development of the bacterias?

Best regards


----------



## atc84 (May 18, 2013)

.6 isn't too bad, and water changes will remove the nitrites, which is needed for the bacteria. If you don't have any fish, i wouldn't worry about it, it's a sign your tank is cycling. 

Try getting more flow throughout your tank, in order to keep the dust off the plants. Or, you can just clean it yourself. 

hmm, i've never seen staurogyne repens before. If you think it fits in well with your lighting and CO2, then go for it, doesn't hurt to try. I did a quick check on google, and it doesn't require high light. It may grow slower, but it won't die.


----------



## lionc (Jul 13, 2014)

Update at D+12

Everything seems to go fine. The Nitrites are stopped rising and are going down, nitrates are rising a bit. The plants are showing sign of growth, new leaves and roots. The snails are cleaning and multiplying 

global view:









Snail enjoying java moss:









New roots


----------



## atc84 (May 18, 2013)

it looks great! The water seems cloudy to me, probably just an affect of the cycle.


----------



## lionc (Jul 13, 2014)

Yes, the water is still a bit cloudy, brown/green. Could be algae, tanins from the wood, soil releases... I will wait the end of the cycle to change water. Is it a good idea? 
Or filter on active charcoil? Or UV?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

The cloudy water is not very bad and will probably go away on its own. Simple water changes will speed the process, especially if it is caused by tannins from the wood or soil. You don't have to wait for the cycle to finish before doing water changes.

The tank looks very good!


----------



## lionc (Jul 13, 2014)

Thank you,

This morning the nitrites are lowering to 0.2 ppm

The cabombas are growing:


----------



## smmcgill (Oct 26, 2014)

What species of Cabomba is that? They look like little fir trees, haha.


----------



## atc84 (May 18, 2013)

agreed, i wish they weren't illegal in California, lol.


----------



## lionc (Jul 13, 2014)

it's Cabomba Coroliniana

Following your advices I added some Sagitaria Subulata on the front.


----------



## smmcgill (Oct 26, 2014)

atc84 said:


> agreed, i wish they weren't illegal in California, lol.


Cabomba? Why?


----------



## lionc (Jul 13, 2014)

They grow fast, médium light, can float, absorb nutriment from water, then good against algaes. And has a good looking... And why not 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## GadgetGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

lionc said:


> They grow fast, médium light, can float, absorb nutriment from water, then good against algaes. And has a good looking... And why not
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


I think the poster was asking what are they illegal?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## smmcgill (Oct 26, 2014)

GadgetGirl said:


> I think the poster was asking what are they illegal?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Yes, GG is correct, I'm curious as to why they're illegal in CA.
I have Cabomba in my tank too, and love them.


----------



## lionc (Jul 13, 2014)

Yes... Sorry I got it a little bit too late 

I think it's because they are invasive and could compete with local species and destroy biodiversity and biotops.


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

smmcgill said:


> Yes, GG is correct, I'm curious as to why they're illegal in CA.
> I have Cabomba in my tank too, and love them.


Are there some legal varieties? I bought some when in CA recently.


----------



## lionc (Jul 13, 2014)

I have added some shrimps and the are doing well.

What is causing me worries is my ceratophyllum. Its releasing a lot of died leafs who are putting a lot of particles on the other plants.




























Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## lionc (Jul 13, 2014)

I added 4 danio rerio and they have enjoyed the tank since saturday. I will add 4 more later, as the parameters (NH4, NO2 and NO3) are not moving at all.

How much could I populate with danio? I was thinking about adding some Tanichthys albonubes, how much? Is it a good idea?

I pruned the plants, they were growing too high.


----------



## lionc (Jul 13, 2014)

It's almost 1 month now 

The water parameters are quite stable. I added 4 more danios (total 8) and 3 more shrimps (total 7).

After the prunning, the plants are not growing. What surprises me is the Ceratophyllum. It's supposed to grow fast and populate the whole aquarium in few days, but mine is small and dont grow.

Here's the pictures



A shrimp



A danio, not sharp, but he was not moving too much, it's a miracle


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

If your water parameters are good, it may be time to remove part or all of the Ceratophyllum. This will let more light down to the other plants, which may stimulate their growth.


----------



## smmcgill (Oct 26, 2014)

lionc said:


> Thank you for your advices.
> 
> I was thinking about dwarf sag, and staurogyne repens. Do you have experience of this last one.
> 
> ...


I got some Staurogyne repens from another hobbyist this week and added it to the foreground of my little Walstad shrimp tank. He said that it shouldn't get to be too tall, and trimming will keep it low and thick. I'll let you know how it goes. Have you gotten any?


----------



## lionc (Jul 13, 2014)

I have a Staurogyme repens. I bought it tall and with flowers. I cut it short and planted at the front. 
But for now, the general growth of my plants is slowed down by many factors, that I try to solve out:

Enough light (as I dimmed it last week) ?
Enough pollution, fertilization, by fishes (I added 4 more danio 2 days ago)
Too much fast growing plants ?


----------



## smmcgill (Oct 26, 2014)

Post a pic of your Staurogyne when you have a chance.


----------



## lionc (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi,

After a long silence, I give you some news of my tank. Everything is growing well. 
The only worry I have is the pH, its value is slowly growing (7.2 2 months ago and 7.6 now). I dont think the fish will like it. How could I correct it (Gh=7 Kh=5).


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

A gradual change in pH like that is unlikely to bother the fish unless you have some very sensitive species. You will probably create many more problems if you try to change it.

The tank looks good!


----------

